# relativer Pfad in Webanwendung



## amueller (1. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte in einem DynamicWebProject eine Textdatei auslesen die im Root Verzeichnis meiner Anwendung liegt

Struktur des Projektes

Projekt
	+src (Sourcefolder)
	+WebContent (folder)
	sample.txt

Ich würde nun gern ein File Objekt anlegen in einer Klasse die im src folder liegt (src/helper/Klasse)

relativer_Pfad ist aktuell = "sample.txt"

File f = new File(relativer_Pfad)

wie muss ich den relativen Pfad angeben damit er die Datei finden kann ?

wenn ich nämlich file.exists ausgebe bekomme ich immer false

wenn ich den absoluten Pfad ausgebe gibt er folgendes aus: 
C:\Programme\Eclipse\eclipse\sample.txt

wie kann ich der Anwendung beibringen dass sie relativ vom Projektverzeichnis aus gehen soll ? (Projektstruktur bleibt ja immer gleich)


----------



## maki (1. Jul 2010)

> (Projektstruktur bleibt ja immer gleich)


Nein, schon mal die Struktur im WAR File angesehen?
Die Datei kommt höchstwahrscheilich gar nicht ins WAR, selbst wenn, dann unter einem anderen Pfad.
Wenn du die Datei nur lesen möchtest sollte sie im Classpath sein (unter WEB-INF/classes) oder unter den Webressourcen, wenn du auch schreiben willst musst du dir etwas anderes überlegen.


----------



## FArt (2. Jul 2010)

In einer Webanwendung sollte man nicht mit dem Filesystem arbeiten. Wenn du eine Datei aus dem WAR auslesen möchtest, dann lade sie über den Classloader.


----------



## amueller (8. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für eure Antworten.
@maki - nein ich möchte mich erst in die Webentwicklung einarbeiten und es war dann wohl eine falsche Vermutung von mir
@FArt - kannst du anhand meiner Angaben vielleicht ein Beispiel machen wie ich die Datei über den Classloader laden und dann auslesen kann.
vD am


----------



## FArt (12. Jul 2010)

amueller hat gesagt.:


> @FArt - kannst du anhand meiner Angaben vielleicht ein Beispiel machen wie ich die Datei über den Classloader laden und dann auslesen kann.
> vD am


Wieso ich?
webapplication load resources classloader - Google-Suche


----------

